# Rice cooker question



## mooshybrains (Mar 31, 2007)

Can I cook _brown_ rice the same as _white_ rice in a rice cooker? Will it come out OK? 
Any special tips I should know? Can I set it up the night before like I can with white rice? Any recommended brands of rice cookers to buy?

Lots of questions, so TIA for answers.


----------



## GB (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Someone will come along and give you a more in depth answer, but the short answer is yes you can use it with brown rice. It will actually work with any type of rice.


----------



## ncage1974 (Mar 31, 2007)

I might be wrong but how good of results you have i think its dependent on the rice cooker. I got one of those fancy fuzzy logic rice cookers (sanyo) and brown rice comes out great.  It even has a special setting for brown rice.

Ncage


----------



## spryte (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a cheapo rice cooker... and brown rice comes out great!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 31, 2007)

brown rice takes longer, but cooks just fine.


----------



## mooshybrains (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies  

So I'm OK getting a cheapo rice cooker? No advantage to spending lots of cash?


----------



## GB (Apr 1, 2007)

Some chepo ones work great, but others do not. I had a cheap one that burnt the rice every time. I got rid of it and will be buying a more expensive one some day.


----------



## cjs (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm glad someone mentioned brown rice takes a lot longer than white rice to cook.


----------



## mooshybrains (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice/replies.

Today I ordered a Sanyo ECJ-E35S. 






Did I do OK (this is for a small family, no production stuff)??


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 1, 2007)

So what is the point of a rice cooker when you can make it easily on the stove?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 1, 2007)

Question about Rice Cookers.

Can i cook rice the way i normally do?

With veggies and chicken broth?

Or do you just use water in a cooker?


----------



## GB (Apr 1, 2007)

What is the point of a stove when you can make rice easily in a rice cooker 
OK that was a wise guy answer. Rice cookers make perfect rice every time. If you are someone who eats a lot of rice then this will make your life easier. Put the rice and water in and turn it on. That is it. You free up a burner on the stove and the rice cooker will cook the rice and turn off when it is done. It will also keep the rice hot for many hours so you can start the rice early and then when you are ready to eat the rice is waiting for you.


----------



## ncage1974 (Apr 1, 2007)

mooshybrains said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice/replies.
> 
> Today I ordered a Sanyo ECJ-E35S.
> http://www.j-goods.us/shop/images/ECJ-E35S.gif
> ...




You will like it. This is exactly the rice cooker i have (well i have the bigger model but its the same thing). Great rice cooker.

Ncage


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 1, 2007)

Also, How do you program what kind of rice it's going to cook?

What if you are cooking a mixture of Long Grain & Wild Rice?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2007)

Mylegsbig - I don't know the answer to your first question but I would assume the instructions will clarify the cooking of different kinds of rice.


----------



## mooshybrains (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, most Asians I know use one. Unattended is always a good thing.
Plus, it looks cool.


----------



## mooshybrains (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, I got the cooker and it's great!
Thanks all for the replies


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 9, 2007)

Mooshy i bought the same cooker after reading this thread.

It's amazing.  Ive been using it almost every day!!!!


----------

